# UNd Taglich streikt die Installation...



## pc_helferlein (31. Juli 2008)

Neue VM Aufgesetzt step by step alles durchgeführt und bei der installation kommt:


Configured for linux-elf.
making all in crypto...
make[1]: Entering directory `/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/openssl-0.9.7m/crypto'
( echo "#ifndef MK1MF_BUILD"; \
        echo '  /* auto-generated by crypto/Makefile for crypto/cversion.c */'; \
echo ' #define CFLAGS "gcc -DOPENSSL_THREADS -D_REENTRANT -DDSO_DLFCN -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -DOPENSSL_NO_KRB5 -DL_ENDIAN -DTERMIO -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -m486 -Wall -DSHA1_ASM -DMD5_ASM -DRMD160_ASM"'; \
        echo '  #define PLATFORM "linux-elf"'; \
        echo "  #define DATE \"`LC_ALL=C LC_TIME=C date`\""; \
        echo '#endif' ) >buildinf.h
gcc -I. -I.. -I../include -DOPENSSL_THREADS -D_REENTRANT -DDSO_DLFCN -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -DOPENSSL_NO_KRB5 -DL_ENDIAN -DTERMIO -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -m486 -Wall -DSHA1_ASM -DMD5_ASM -DRMD160_ASM -c -o cryptlib.o cryptlib.c
cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-m486"
make[1]: *** [cryptlib.o] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/openssl-0.9.7m/crypto'
make: *** [sub_all] Error 1
ERROR: Could not make OpenSSL
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 888: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!

Hat da jemand ne idee woran das liegt?
MfG


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2008)

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=135536


----------



## pc_helferlein (1. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=135536


Danke Till, da war ich auch drüber gestolpert,leider ohne Erfolg
Dann hies es nämlich invalid parameter für itune=

Ich hab um ehrlich zu sein keine idee wieso der mich so ärgern mag, aber ich hab jetzt alle Linux von Suse durchgearbeitet. Der 10.3er Server machts am besten, inclusive Web Install and update ohne CD oder DVD. 

Das kann ich guten gewissens Empfehlen für ispconfig, weil da klappt es wirklich auf Anhieb alles perfetk, aber wirklich perfekt 

Sonst noch ne idee?


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2008)

Die anderen funktionieren genauso gut, habe sie alle installiert. Möglicherweise hat SuSE im Moment irgend ein buggy Update rausgebracht.

Generell würde ich Dir aber zu einer anderen Linux Distribution raten, da SuSE dafür bekannt ist, immer mal wieder Probleme zu machen. Eine bessere Wahl ist z.B. Debian oder Ubuntu Server.


----------



## pc_helferlein (1. Aug. 2008)

Hm ja die updates die sin da sone Sache. Was aber Suse angeht hatte ich mit den Distributionen am wenigsten Ärger, faszinierenderweise.
Ich hab jetzt heut morgen den 10.3 aufgesetzt und der ging wie Butter 
Dennoch wurmt es mich das ich am 11er so lange mich geärgert habe ehe ich eine verbesserung 11-->10.3 gewagt habe 

MfG


----------

